# How do I cache my new SSD 64GB to my Z68 mobo and 1 TB HDD?



## Phusius (Jul 5, 2012)

I want to cache my new 64GB Crucial M4 to my 1 TB Caviar Black without re-installing my OS.  I heard there is a change I can make in Registry and it will work.  What do I need to do?  My single HDD was installed with Win 7 64 bit Pro in AHCI mode.


----------



## francis511 (Jul 5, 2012)

? Wot u mean man ?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/248828/how_to_set_up_intel_smart_response_ssd_caching_technology.html


----------



## Phusius (Jul 5, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/248828/how_to_set_up_intel_smart_response_ssd_caching_technology.html



This won't work, you have to install Windows 7 fresh.  I want to do SSD cache without having to reinstall Windows 7.  I know it can be done with some registry change, I read it in my old issue of Maximum PC mag.  I just don't have that issue anymore.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2012)

*Savvy?*

"In most cases, it’s not going to be possible to use Smart Response Technology without re-installing Windows on your PC, because you must activate RAID mode in the BIOS to enable SRT. We expect that most motherboards based on the Z68 chipset will be set to IDE or AHCI mode by default, like our Gigabyte Z68X-UD5-B3, so you must make sure you change this before installing Windows."
Nothing left to do but to backup your data and reinstall windows, if you really want to use SRT. Takes a day, at most.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2012)

You should be able to turn this on via iRST control panel if possible. IT does require the RAID driver be present in the OS already, but the board does not always have to already be "in RAID mode".


Some boards do have tools already to make the change automatically. Gigabyte provides a tool to change the mode of the controller, and install the driver, for instance.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2012)

Isn't the RAID driver only installed if the BIOS is set to RAID mode?
Pretty sure my installer packages always worked that way. :\
Anyway, I also read that the point of diminishing return for SSD size in SRT was around 60GB. SRT was meant to be used with small capacity SSDs...like 20GB. If you're going with that size, might as well just use it as a boot drive.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Isn't the RAID driver only installed if the BIOS is set to RAID mode?



Let's just say that Intel is a bit smarter than the average joe, and will automatically install the driver for you, dependant on what board you got, which version of iRST is installed, and which Management Engine software you have installed. I suggest using the iRST tools first before anything else, and if not possible, then explore other options.

Anyway, it's not that hard to do.


Gigabyte's Disk mode switcher:

http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.ca/2011/08/gigabyte-launches-disk-mode-switch.html


Guess what this thing does? 








60 GB drives work fine. And yes, it will use all the space after some time. I guess most people haven't actually tried playing with the new Intel technologies, so aren't sure exactly how it works. I'll add this to the list of guides I am building up for the fall.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2012)

So it's platform dependent...ok.
I didn't say that a 60GB wouldn't work. I said that I read that it was at that size that it would stop being worth the $$$ (price/performance ratio).


----------



## Phusius (Jul 5, 2012)

I answered my own question.  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...y-step-guide-to-setting-up-SSD-caching-on-Z68

_If you already have W7 installed and do not want to reinstall do this:
1) Do not connect the caching SSD yet. First apply the following registry tweak:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Iastorv
In the details pane, right-click "Start", and then click modify.
In the Value data box, type 0

This registry change enables the RAID driver in Windows. 
2) Next install the raid driver. 
3) Connect your caching SSD
4) Set up caching with RST util. _

Techpowerup failed me for the first time... and here I thought I found the PC genius website.    xD jk


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2012)

You could have just used the gigabyte tool i posted above..it does those steps in registry for you.


----------



## Slizzo (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, you don't need to reinstall windows to do this. I added a 60GB SSD after having used my good old VelociRaptor 300GB for a while. Changed the Reg value, flipped the switch for RAID in EFI and installed Intel SRT.  Been going well since.


ALSO, FYI, SRT works only up to 60GB on an SSD. So if you have a 64GB SSD say, SRT will allocate up to 60GB and leave the rest unused.


----------

